# Geordie's way of breaking a horse



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> As a special treat, when Geordie was staying with us, was to be taken to the mainland to go to the New Forest Show. Seven of us piled into Geordies old car and we left early to go across to the show.
> 
> When we arrived around 8 a.m. classes had already started. We were turned loose in the show ground with strict orders to meet up in an hour at a certain point.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! Thank you! My Geordie "fix" for the day! :wink:
What an inspiring story. He sure did speak the same language as the horses. To be able to communicate in such a way with animals so that they would choose to be friends immediately, is a God-given gift. I'm inclined to think that we all have it, since the Creator puts His stamp on each of the created . . . so, we have that in common, at least. Geordie found the common point of contact . . . how awesome is that? Looking forward to the next in the series!


----------

